# Slot car documentary



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey gang... I'm looking into making an hour long film on the 40+ yr history of slot car racing. I've been collecting materials and I was wondering of any of you guys wouod like to help me out? 

I'm looking for tape of various race clubs events, maybe even some on camera comments from a few racers as well on what drew them to the hobby nd what keeps them involved.

Anyone interested in being involved, please contact me at [email protected].
Those who help will be given several copies of the final DVD in return of their help.

thanks
Videojimmy


----------

